# Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper combo



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys I love stillwater dry fly action. I was wondering what your best fall stillwater fly or dropper combo you use.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

Double Trouble Combo - BH Hares Ear with BH Prince Nymph Dropper


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

I like stimis but seem to have lots more success on buggers this time of year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

I thought you'd be gone by now Nor-tah-

Once the calebatis (sp) is over- I'm done with the stillwater top water action- maybe I'm missing something but it's certainly underwater action for me now.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

Leech,scud


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*



Packfish said:


> it's certainly underwater action for me now.


indeed, especially since the underwater bug migration has started.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

Chironomids, leeches, Chironomids, nymphs, Chironomids, Crawfish, Chironomids, Chub Special.....and occasionally, an Elk Hair or Hopper with a dropper, but rare on stillwater.

Oh, Chironomids  8)


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

Thanks for all the input. I know the topwater action declines in the fall but you still see fish taking bugs off the surface.

How long is your leader on those chronomids and do you use a strike indicator?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*



cazmataz said:


> How long is your leader on those chronomids and do you use a strike indicator?


ill answer for her real quick because she is the one that taught me how to do it.

up to a 30 foot leader, with a slip indicator.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

You bet. The indicators slide though, making it really easy.
Check these Chironomids from one of the fish yesterday AND my imitations


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

That is a sweet picture. Thanks


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Favorite fall stillwater dry fly imitation or dropper co*

Ive always thrown a yellow humpy or renegade in the fall on high altitude stillwaters. The dropper is almost always a scud or a micro leech.


----------

